# Passport renewal during Covid



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Has anyone had a chance to renew their passport recently/during this time, like 2021/2022? My passport is set to expire sometime this year and I like to renew it. I read (in 2021) from Passport Canada that it was going to be extended for a period of time like a year or 2 but no longer can find that excerpt there. Instead it lists eligibility requirements and make you go through a series of questions which is fine but then I stopped at the button: Renew Passport as it hasn't expired.

So questions - is a 2022 expiring passport being extended? If no, how is the renewal handled? On-line only or do we need to submit the papers? What about "new/updated" pics for the passport?

Thanks,


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I haven’t seen anything about extensions. In fact, I’ve seen warnings not to travel even if it’s valid for 6 months.

my son is not eligible for a renewal, given his age. He needs to go in person or submit original docs by mail. If done in person, you apparently need proof that a trip is planned and necessary.

For routine adult renewals, I do recall the process being slightly easier if you do it before it expires.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> I haven’t seen anything about extensions. In fact, I’ve seen warnings not to travel even if it’s valid for 6 months.


 ... well, one has to follow Canada's Travel Advisory. I'm not planning to travel during this time but want to in the future or as soon as the pandemic is declared over. I don't want my passport to lapse or me forgetting it.



> my son is not eligible for a renewal, given his age. He needs to go in person or submit original docs by mail. If done in person, you apparently need proof that a trip is planned and necessary.


 ... not sure why you would need proof of necessity of a planned trip when "done in person" versus "mail-in"? I mean, can't you just get a passport for 1. identification purpose, and/or 2. future travel?



> For routine adult renewals, I do recall the process being slightly easier if you do it before it expires.


 ... yes, just the renewal application + new photos of self. No guarantor required. I like to submit in person since I don't like to get my docs lost in the mail. Besides, mailing the new passport to you is cheaper (included in application fee) than picking up in person. Go figure.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

A new requirement is proving you need the passport.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

This may be what you were talking about. Expiry dates are not being extended, but the period after expired where you can still renew has been extended. Vs. An outright “new” application.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> Has anyone had a chance to renew their passport recently/during this time, like 2021/2022?


I renewed my passport during the pandemic. There is no extension to the validity date of passports. The expiry date is firm.

Make sure you renew before your passport expires. The passport office (you can phone them) was pretty helpful to me. At the time I did the renewal, it was quite a "dynamic" process as they were had limited staff and were recommending renewals in some cases, but did not want to process others.

It all depends on staffing. It's possible their staff are back now, but I recommend you phone them to ask their recommendation.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> This may be what you were talking about. Expiry dates are not being extended, but the period after expired where you can still renew has been extended. Vs. An outright “new” application.
> View attachment 22738


 ...yes, that's the "current" text. But I saw something different in year 2021. Say it's the same, what happened if your passport was expiring in 2020 or 2021? You can renew in 2022, 2023? And then what happens after you renewed say for 10 years - what is your "new" expiry date? Example: passport expiry date: Dec. 31, 2020.
Get 2 years to renew so can do it by Dec. 31, 2022. 
Done. Get new passport with new expiry date of Dec. 31, 2030? Or will it be Dec. 31, 2032?

Edit: Based on J4B's post, the new expiry date will be Dec. 31,2030 for a 10 years renewal.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I renewed my passport during the pandemic. There is no extension to the validity date of passports. The expiry date is firm.
> 
> Make sure you renew before your passport expires. The passport office (you can phone them) was pretty helpful to me. At the time I did the renewal, it was quite a "dynamic" process as they were had limited staff and were recommending renewals in some cases, but did not want to process others.
> 
> It all depends on staffing. It's possible their staff are back now, but I recommend you phone them to ask their recommendation.


 ... I have no issue with "calling" them but don't want to "wait" on the phone (or whenever) when that info should be "clear" on their website. Anyhow, congrats on your ability to renew your passport during the previous years of the pandemic!

Quick question: 1. Did you submit new photos? 2. Did you do the renewal app. online or must inperson?. If I can do it online, I would rather be able do that this time given the Service Canada I last saw had at least some 50 people plus lined up.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I have no issue with "calling" them but don't want to "wait" on the phone (or whenever) when that info should be "clear" on their website. Anyhow, congrats on your ability to renew your passport during the previous years of the pandemic!
> 
> Quick question: 1. Did you submit new photos? 2. Did you do the renewal app. online or must inperson?. If I can do it online, I would rather be able do that this time given the Service Canada I last saw had at least some 50 people plus lined up.


I wouldn't discount the phone. Things are in flux with government services and it may be helpful to get some clarification. Right now (early afternoon eastern) is a pretty good time to phone and my guess is you'll get through quickly, or they'll take your number and call you back Monday.

Yes I did submit new photos. I had them taken at a usual passport photo place. I downloaded the renewal form from the web site, printed and filled it out, and then took it in person to the local office. When I did this they were tightly controlling the number of people, and I was given a specific time slot to show up, and nobody else was there.

Once my passport was ready, they called me and said I should come pick it up. When I showed up again (at an arranged time slot) they checked my identity and gave me the passport in person. There was also a mail option, both for submitting and picking up the photo, but I decided to do it in person instead.

But again all of this is in a state of flux so the process may have changed completely.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

Money172375 said:


> A new requirement is proving you need the passport.
> 
> View attachment 22737


It appears the easy path for providing "proof" is to submit a written statement of some kind.

But it is bizarre to recommend against finalizing travel plans before getting the passport while simultaneously asking for a travel itinerary showing proof of payment as a requirement for getting the passport.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

We applied for our son's passport (he's 5, first one just expired) about 2 weeks ago. There was a section about expected date of travel and we put N/A in. We'll see how long it takes to get it. We did it all by mail.They have had the application for a week so far.


----------



## dougbos (Jun 4, 2012)

My wife is renewing hers now and doing it and submitting it online.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> Has anyone had a chance to renew their passport recently/during this time, like 2021/2022? My passport is set to expire sometime this year and I like to renew it. I read (in 2021) from Passport Canada that it was going to be extended for a period of time like a year or 2 but no longer can find that excerpt there. Instead it lists eligibility requirements and make you go through a series of questions which is fine but then I stopped at the button: Renew Passport as it hasn't expired.
> 
> So questions - is a 2022 expiring passport being extended? If no, how is the renewal handled? On-line only or do we need to submit the papers? What about "new/updated" pics for the passport?
> 
> Thanks,


I will try and answer everything. Sorry for all the quoting. I just did my youngest (child) passport, and my oldest who is now under an adult. Since it was her first passport as 16 plus, we had to go through this as if it was a brand new one, not a renewal. The youngest was a renewal. I was physically in the passport office (that's a different story) on Dec 21, 2021, so pretty recent.

Expiring passports are not being extended, meaning you cannot use it once it expires. However, they will let you use your old passport for 1 year after it expired as part of the identification process. I confirmed this as my oldest has her passport expired in June 2020, and I could not use her old passport as id (which is problematic for teen with no driver's license yet). If you pass the expired 1 year grace, then its a full application process.

Passport photos must all be taken within 6 months of the application for both renewal and new. I got ours at CAA if that helps. The tip here is don't get it too soon. I planned to get her passport done when it was expiring and then things kept changing, so I paid for pictures, and had to repay for them because it was longer than 6 months. 



Beaver101 said:


> ... well, one has to follow Canada's Travel Advisory. I'm not planning to travel during this time but want to in the future or as soon as the pandemic is declared over. I don't want my passport to lapse or me forgetting it.
> 
> ... not sure why you would need proof of necessity of a planned trip when "done in person" versus "mail-in"? I mean, can't you just get a passport for 1. identification purpose, and/or 2. future travel?
> 
> ... yes, just the renewal application + new photos of self. No guarantor required. I like to submit in person since I don't like to get my docs lost in the mail. Besides, mailing the new passport to you is cheaper (included in application fee) than picking up in person. Go figure.


The service Canada agent that helped me with mine said, I was the last date one could make an appointment to get into the Service Canada office without proof of travel. I prefer to go in person to due to the documents that you need to send, however, that is no longer an option, unless you have proof of travel plans in the next 4-6 weeks. Effective Jan 4, Service Canada was only accepting people that had a proof of a flight, or travel plans (a travel agent itinary was okay too) within 6 weeks? (might be 4) or a short travel time where you must have it. I know someone who made an appointment, just in case, but no confirmation, and was turned away by the Security desk. 

To do a renewal, you need to do it all by mail. You must send in the filled in on line application, two pictures, your old passport and other documentation requirements. The passport MUST be sent, any other documentation, you can get a guarantor to sign a photocopy. However, you must be careful that you follow the EXACT format. 



Money172375 said:


> A new requirement is proving you need the passport.
> 
> View attachment 22737


I think this is only if you want an in person appointment. However, my info is from Dec 31, so who knows what has changed.



Beaver101 said:


> ...yes, that's the "current" text. But I saw something different in year 2021. Say it's the same, what happened if your passport was expiring in 2020 or 2021? You can renew in 2022, 2023? And then what happens after you renewed say for 10 years - what is your "new" expiry date? Example: passport expiry date: Dec. 31, 2020.
> Get 2 years to renew so can do it by Dec. 31, 2022.
> Done. Get new passport with new expiry date of Dec. 31, 2030? Or will it be Dec. 31, 2032?
> 
> Edit: Based on J4B's post, the new expiry date will be Dec. 31,2030 for a 10 years renewal.


You new expiry date is 10 years from the application of the renewed passport. I would double check it's two years, the Service Canada agent was very clear that I couldn't use my oldest because it had expired 18 months before. 



Beaver101 said:


> ... I have no issue with "calling" them but don't want to "wait" on the phone (or whenever) when that info should be "clear" on their website. Anyhow, congrats on your ability to renew your passport during the previous years of the pandemic!
> 
> Quick question: 1. Did you submit new photos? 2. Did you do the renewal app. online or must inperson?. If I can do it online, I would rather be able do that this time given the Service Canada I last saw had at least some 50 people plus lined up.


1, Yes, new photos.
2. Online is preferred, you can only do in person if you have a confirmed date. There are NO lines at our Service Canada. It was a little silly, you had to go on line to make a Service Canada appointment request. The request is not for the date or time, but rather for someone to call you to make the set the date and time. However, they call from an unknown number (which I don't answer) at unexpected times for (Sat afternoon, Sunday at 8am) and after two vmails they close the request and you have to put in a new one for them to call you because there is no way to return calls. 
When you arrive at Service Canada, you have to check in, they confirm your time, and now that you have a confirmed travel plans, then you get to see the person. Walk ins were no longer allowed. 

I applied Dec 31, 2021, was told Feb 7 is when our passports will arrive.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

dougbos said:


> My wife is renewing hers now and doing it and submitting it online.


 ... is she doing it directly from the Passport Canada website? I'm presuming she still has to submit her old passport + new photos (whether by mail/in-person), correct? Did they give her a time-line when to expect the new/renewal? Not that it should matter but is she from Ontario - I just want to gauge that processing time-line since Ontario would likely have the highest volume. Thanks,


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I will try and answer everything. Sorry for all the quoting. I just did my youngest (child) passport, and my oldest who is now under an adult. Since it was her first passport as 16 plus, we had to go through this as if it was a brand new one, not a renewal. The youngest was a renewal. I was physically in the passport office (that's a different story) on Dec 21, 2021, so pretty recent.
> 
> Expiring passports are not being extended, meaning you cannot use it once it expires. However, they will let you use your old passport for 1 year after it expired as part of the identification process. I confirmed this as my oldest has her passport expired in June 2020, and I could not use her old passport as id (which is problematic for teen with no driver's license yet). If you pass the expired 1 year grace, then its a full application process.
> 
> ...


 ... thanks. I'll read them in details. At this point, to sum it up, it seems like it's the same old process. Only longer wait and wear your mask if you need to show up.


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

There is no online submission for Canadian new passport or renewal applications. You can download the form and fill it out but you still have to print it, sign it, get guarantor to fill and sign it, and either mail it in or take it in person, along with photos and supporting documents.


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hmm, it's a good thing they make you take new photos rather than use the old ones. I had to renew my driver's license and health insurance card in 2021. They were renewed with the old photos and an extended period of 8 years (used to be 5). I will look 13 years younger on my picture by the time they expire ><


----------



## dougbos (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting. I renewed both last year. They said I could use my old driver's license photo or have anew one but I had to have a new one for my Health Card.


----------



## dougbos (Jun 4, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ... is she doing it directly from the Passport Canada website? I'm presuming she still has to submit her old passport + new photos (whether by mail/in-person), correct? Did they give her a time-line when to expect the new/renewal? Not that it should matter but is she from Ontario - I just want to gauge that processing time-line since Ontario would likely have the highest volume. Thanks,


Apparently she has not finished it. If you Google Canadian Passport it takes you to www.canada.ca. It has the information there. It gives the details for renewals. It does say taht because of COVID if your passport expired on or after Feb 1. 2019 they have extended eligibilty period for passport renewals. It lets you wait to renew until you have travel plans.There are questions that you can answer to see if you are eligible.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> To do a renewal, you need to do it all by mail. You must send in the filled in on line application, two pictures, your old passport and other documentation requirements. The passport MUST be sent, any other documentation, you can get a guarantor to sign a photocopy. However, you must be careful that you follow the EXACT format.


The form we downloaded and filled out gave us the option of sending in the old passport or not. We chose not to. I think we waited until it expired (plus a day) as I believe that option was only available after it expired. The child is only 5.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

nobleea said:


> The form we downloaded and filled out gave us the option of sending in the old passport or not. We chose not to. I think we waited until it expired (plus a day) as I believe that option was only available after it expired. The child is only 5.


If the passport is active, it MUST be sent, if it expired then it's optional.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

...


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

When we filled out our passport applications we dropped them off at our local member of parliment office and they sent them off with their daily courier. We got them back in now time at all.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

__





Canada expands simplified renewal process for passports - Canada.ca


As COVID-19 restrictions are lifted, more and more Canadians are looking to travel abroad. The Government of Canada will continue to modernize and improve its services to better respond to the changing needs of Canadians.




www.canada.ca


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Looks like that update is for "expired (aside from stolen or lost)' passports - where one can now use the simplified method. 

My passport hasn't expired yet - was hoping I can do it online (like driver's l. and OHIP) but it looks like not since new photos are needed. 

Thanks nevertheless. I'm not in a rush to travel.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a problem with this business of not traveling if you passport is less than 6 months from expiry.
Are we paying for 10-year (or 5yr) passport, or a 9 1/2-year (or 4 1/2yr) passports?!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That passport fee is good for 10 years (or 5 years renewal depending on what you want/pay) whether you travel or not. 

Besides Passport Canada says apply/renew your passport when you're ready to travel and now allows your passport to expire for the "simplified" renewal method. I.e. if your passport expired (or you allow it to lapse), you don't have to apply for a "new" one which requires a guarantor versus no-guarantor requirement for the simplified renewal. This might give you more than 10 years on your renewal.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^^^
yeah, I guess one question is: how much lead time do you need to give them to get the renewal, once you decide yo travel?
and don't they also suggest not to travel when your passport is less than 6 months from the expiration date...? ie 9 1/2 years.....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ^^^^^
> yeah, I guess one question is: how much lead time do you need to give them to get the renewal, once you decide yo travel?


 ... I would say at least a month so that you can get your new/renewed passport on time since it requires them at least 20 days processing time, then add on mailing time if not picking up in person (extra $20, beats me why). Mind you this is not the expedited process so play it safe, at least a month lead time.


> and don't they also suggest not to travel when your passport is less than 6 months from the expiration date...? ie 9 1/2 years.....


 ... I don't really understand why they tell you not to travel when your passport is < 6 months from expiration date under normal vacationing situation, like a week trip or 2 to the Carribeans say. I mean you know your vacation date/time/duration. However, for a snow-bird/expat, I can understand the < 6 months not-to-travel warning.

Bottomline, the fee you're paying on validates the duration of your passport (whether you travel or not during that time). That's the way I see it.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anybody have a recent update on passport renewal. I am now 6 months out from expiry and am considering a renewal. the earliest I would be traveling out of Country would be November. Thanks in advance to those who can share their experience since the last post was made.

Added: I have booked an appointment at a passport office for next week. I just want to know what type of nightmare I am walking into or if the backlog is starting to subside.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

jargey3000 said:


> I have a problem with this business of not traveling if you passport is less than 6 months from expiry.


Depends on where you are going as the place I've run into this is when the visited country requires the passport to be valid for the entry date or exit date plus six months.

AFAICT, this is not a Canadian gov't restriction.


The woman in line for an emergency passport in March that I talked to had checked the country they were visiting where she assumed calendar months was good enough. When she went to fill out the electronic forms before the flight - some of her children's passports were five and nine days short of what the online system would accept.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ... Besides Passport Canada says apply/renew your passport when you're ready to travel and now allows your passport to expire for the "simplified" renewal method. I.e. if your passport expired (or you allow it to lapse), you don't have to apply for a "new" one which requires a guarantor versus no-guarantor requirement for the simplified renewal. This might give you more than 10 years on your renewal.


When I used the simplified renewal form about six years ago - the Canadian passport could be expired for at most a year.

It seems the more recent change is allowing an expiry of up to fifteen years.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

londoncalling said:


> Added: I have booked an appointment at a passport office for next week. I just want to know what type of nightmare I am walking into or if the backlog is starting to subside.


I expect that now would be a good time. Summer travelers are likely back to Canada and I don't believe the rush for those looking for a winter getaway will have started.

Hopefully someone who is going through or recently did the process can comment.


Cheers


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

londoncalling said:


> Does anybody have a recent update on passport renewal. I am now 6 months out from expiry and am considering a renewal. the earliest I would be traveling out of Country would be November. Thanks in advance to those who can share their experience since the last post was made.
> 
> Added: I have booked an appointment at a passport office for next week. I just want to know what type of nightmare I am walking into or if the backlog is starting to subside.


I have been told they are running more than one process. Certain offices are working to a two week turn around, whereas others are months. People I know were advised to go to the former and it has worked for them. They looked at the gov't website for the "better" location.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic21 said:


> When I used the simplified renewal form about six years ago - the Canadian passport could be expired for at most a year.
> 
> It seems the more recent change is allowing an expiry of up to fifteen years.
> 
> ...


 ... excellent with the "15" years so now I can take my sweet-time in renewing it. I'm in no hurry to travel any time soon.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I have my appointment next week. I will report my findings here.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I had to reschedule my appointment from a couple weeks ago to today. It went seamlessly. Arrived 10 minutes before appointment as instructed when I booked my appointment with completed docs and photos in hand and masked. Had to verify my appointment upon entry to the office and went to a reception counter and received my number. 5 people ahead of me in the waiting area. 15 minutes later I was paying by CC and on my way. Passport should arrive in 2 to 2.5 weeks by express post in time for departure in early November.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

My son is waiting for his passport. 13 weeks as of yesterday. Dropped the documents off at a Service Canada.

there is an online form to check the status. However, the Service Canada office we visited does not appear in the drop down list?





__





Check the status of your passport application - Canada.ca


Find out how to check the status of your application for a passport.




www.canada.ca





Anyone else wait this long or longer?


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

james4beach said:


> ... Make sure you renew before your passport expires.


Missed this earlier ... what is the advantage to renewing before the passport expires, in your opinion?

With an expired passport of up to a year expired qualifying for the simplified renewal (i.e. no need for guarantor etc.), I'm more likely to let the passport expire these days.




james4beach said:


> ... The passport office (you can phone them) was pretty helpful to me.


Consider yourself lucky then.

Near the end of Feb 2022, the phone was something over a two hour wait. After that wait, the best the agent said they could do was an appointment in three weeks time (about a week after we returned).

Fortunately, the early morning line up in the emergency line resulted in us being taken in at about 1pm. We were warned there would be only one phone call to the references so make sure they were available. The renewed passport was picked up at 3:30pm.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic21 said:


> Missed this earlier ... what is the advantage to renewing before the passport expires, in your opinion?
> 
> With an expired passport of up to a year expired qualifying for the simplified renewal (i.e. no need for guarantor etc.), I'm more likely to let the passport expire these days.


That's a good point. I thought the renewal would have been easier if it had not expired, but I guess it makes no difference as you say, as long as you do the renewal pretty soon.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Renewing with an active passport means you have to turn the old one in. 
Minor step, I know but still an extra step.


Cheers


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We always renew early for the simple reason that some countries insist that visitors have at least six months left on their passport. We sometimes do last minute specials so we always want to keep our passports up to date within than six month window.

You will get far better passport turnaround if it is possible for you to visit a passport office. You will find out immediately if there is an issue with your application, your documentation, etc and you can take immediate steps to rectify. Better than working with post office turn arounds etc.

My understanding from two people who have had passport renewals in the last two months is that IF your renewal application is completed properly, if you have the correct documents, and IF your can appear in person at a regional passport office your passport renewal will be processed and back to you within to weeks.

We have 10 year passports. At some point, well before the 6 month point in year 9, we will attend a regional passport office and get them renewed. As we have done in the past with no issues whatsoever.

You do get the old passport returned. It will have some holes punched through the upper top to ensure that it is cancelled.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

YMMV on the passport return ... for the first time, despite ticking the box to have the old passport returned, it was not.


Cheers


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Service Canada is also an option in addition to Passport Offices.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

ian said:


> We always renew early for the simple reason that some countries insist that visitors have at least six months left on their passport.


That's a good reminder. The US is sensitive about this. And that's a great reason to renew early... your passport will be ready to go on short notice.



ian said:


> You will get far better passport turnaround if it is possible for you to visit a passport office. You will find out immediately if there is an issue with your application, your documentation, etc and you can take immediate steps to rectify. Better than working with post office turn arounds etc.


I agree. I did my renewal in person at the passport office, and also went back to pick it up from the same location.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

14 weeks since our application was dropped off at Service Canada. called for an update today. Application was approved 2 days ago. Off to the printer and mail. Expected early December…..right around 16 weeks after application. Wow.


----------

